# Occidental Leather Stronghold Master Carpenter 5588



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey all. I was given an Occidental Leather Master Carpenter Stronghold bag as a gift and have been using it a couple weeks. The craftsmanship and quality are amazing. This is high-quality, rugged leather. All of the other electricians love it, too. My company does mostly industrial, and commercial work, plus a lot of hospital work.

Here is it from the front:



Here it is from the back:



And the top:



My two gripes are no shoulder strap (for the price I'd think it would include one), and I think it should have some protective plastic/rubber feet:



It did, however, come with a leather tape holster, two cordura clip-on bags for small parts and pieces, and two of their plastic pocket protector sheathes. This makes it a little modular. 

I love it so far. Only concern is the bottom, which I am halfway considering doing something about. At least raise it up so it doesn't sit directly on damp floors. 

I have worn daily their pocket holster (5053 electrician's pocket caddy) for three or four years now and it's nice and supple, and not a single loose thread. 

Here's the full loadout:



Thanks!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome looking bag, my only concern for where I worked would be easy access for tool theft and if it would flop over in the van while driving.

I would add feet to the bottom, maybe rubber feet that mount with small screws from inside. Or contact cement on some tire tread like many other toolbags have.

That was a really nice gift.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the same issue with my leather tote. I'm thinking about taking a piece of conveyor belt or stall mat and sticking it to the bottom to protect it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I just couldn't consider carrying that much around.
90% of the work I do can be done with that small tool pouch you have there.

This is my jump out of the truck pouch:
11 in 1 screwdriver
6" beater Screwdriver
4" #2 Philips
9" linesmans
Tape measure 
Drywall saw (optional)
Wiggy
Strippers (optional)


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

jrannis said:


> I just couldn't consider carrying that much around.
> 90% of the work I do can be done with that small tool pouch you have there.
> 
> This is my jump out of the truck pouch:
> ...


Fixed it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

That is a really nice looking bag...... Dammit, now I am looking at Amazon!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jrannis said:


> I just couldn't consider carrying that much around.
> 90% of the work I do can be done with that small tool pouch you have there.
> 
> This is my jump out of the truck pouch:
> ...


It all depends on the job at hand. My usual pocket load to start a service call was a T-5, an 11 in 1, lineman's, a pocket mini screwdriver, and a flashlight. Now for equipment commissioning a large assortment of tools and testers was always required.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> That is a really nice looking bag...... Dammit, now I am looking at Amazon!


Costs as much as two Vetos.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Costs as much as two Vetos.


Yes, but I have the matching tool belt!:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> Yes, but I have the matching tool belt!:laughing:


I hear there is matching shoes !


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. As far as daily carry, I do:

Linesmans
*****
Strippers
Level
Two screwdrivers (usually straight slot and Milwaukee ecx thingy)
Reamer

The tool bag sits on a cart or my lift. When you do emt 90% of the time, you're sure to work off a cart (for scraps, bender, couplings, connectors, straps and minis, etc), so tool bag weight is not the big deal some folks say it is. Or working off a scissor lift like in this project. 72,000 sq ft factory addition. All pipe work. So, yeah, a wiggy? Rock saw? Not on my person. Reamer? You bet. Depends on the job. 

Pricey bag. Free when it's a gift!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You know those fabric home depot tie sting aprons with the two pockets that you wear in front? I want one of those made out of leather. Nobody makes em I guess. The cloth ones - sheetrock screws tear em up in no time. I don't wear bags any longer but the little apron is nice for sheetrock screws, wirenuts, tsk screws and the green 10-32 screws. I always need to have those 4 things on me while I am working. Oh , and cable staples as well. I need leather baby!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> You know those fabric home depot tie sting aprons with the two pockets that you wear in front? I want one of those made out of leather. Nobody makes em I guess. The cloth ones - sheetrock screws tear em up in no time. I don't wear bags any longer but the little apron is nice for sheetrock screws, wirenuts, tsk screws and the green 10-32 screws. I always need to have those 4 things on me while I am working. Oh , and cable staples as well. I need leather baby!


You mean like this:

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2015/08/25/north-star-leather-nail-apron-review/


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> You know those fabric home depot tie sting aprons with the two pockets that you wear in front? I want one of those made out of leather. Nobody makes em I guess. The cloth ones - sheetrock screws tear em up in no time. I don't wear bags any longer but the little apron is nice for sheetrock screws, wirenuts, tsk screws and the green 10-32 screws. I always need to have those 4 things on me while I am working. Oh , and cable staples as well. I need leather baby!


Or like this:

http://www.dynamitetoolco.com/Dynamite-Tool-Co-DYN-01-Leather-Workshop-3-Pocket-p/dyn-01.htm


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> http://the-gadgeteer.com/2015/08/25/north-star-leather-nail-apron-review/


Perfect, perfect, perfect. You and me bestest friends from now on out. Mahalo.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Perfect, perfect, perfect. You and me bestest friends from now on out. Mahalo.


Glad to help out.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I use the cloth ones frequently. Yeah they don't last but they only cost like a buck, so you can buy a bunch at a time and just replace them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tjb said:


> I use the cloth ones frequently. Yeah they don't last but they only cost like a buck, so you can buy a bunch at a time and just replace them.


Sometimes it's the holes that make the difference, not the ones in the apron as much as the ones in your thigh when you lean into something and a drywall screws gets you.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You mean like this:
> 
> http://the-gadgeteer.com/2015/08/25/north-star-leather-nail-apron-review/


That is a pretty well laid out product description, plenty of photos too. The best part is this though:

Here’s your average schmoe homeowner on a weekend in sweatpants, modeling the North Star Leather Co. Nail Apron.:laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

My union boy son saw this and got jealous cause he got knocked off his pinnacle by mechdiver for being my bestest friend ever, and showed me the one that his crew resorts to when they do their trim out stuff. 

http://www.fullsource.com/arsenal-tool-storage/ergodyne-5706/

Blood is thicker than water..............:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Switched said:


> That is a pretty well laid out product description, plenty of photos too. The best part is this though:
> 
> Here’s your average schmoe homeowner on a weekend in sweatpants, modeling the North Star Leather Co. Nail Apron.:laughing:


I was with you right til the end. That guy could be a master carpenter in a merit shop, I have seen a few dressed way worse than that on a work day. I won't even mention the outfits some roofers wear on the job. :thumbup:


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> You know those fabric home depot tie sting aprons with the two pockets that you wear in front? I want one of those made out of leather. Nobody makes em I guess. The cloth ones - sheetrock screws tear em up in no time. I don't wear bags any longer but the little apron is nice for sheetrock screws, wirenuts, tsk screws and the green 10-32 screws. I always need to have those 4 things on me while I am working. Oh , and cable staples as well. I need leather baby!


Have you checked out the Klein apron? Its not leather, but its a real heavy duty canvas. I've been using mine for years. One pocket is filled up with staples, the other, screws and wirenuts...haven't pierced it yet. Its also nice cause its got a tape holder, a couple tool slots, and a plastic snap buckle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I always liked (and still do) the Carhartt nail apron, holds up well and carries more stuff than I need all the time.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

View attachment 81993


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Jrzy said:


> View attachment 81993


That's a classic picture. That and the little husky plastic tote. I used your idea for the cut off wire in the plastic drill container. 
I have sinced modify it, but appreciate the idea. That's why I like this site. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm loving this tool bag more and more. Shifting things around as I figure out better ways to place stuff. I took an old AWP tool pouch, cut the top off, and slid it down in to fill one of the end cavities, to create more tool stand-up slots.


----------

